# نصائح عامة في علاج ( الحروق)



## اشرف رهام (22 يونيو 2007)

نصائح عامة في علاج (الحروق) ​

* لا تدهن الحروق بالزبدة أو اللبن أو معجون الأسنان أو القهوة أو ما شابه ذلك. 

* لا تبرد الحروق بالثلج فالبرودة الشديدة تستطيع أن تقتل من خلايا الجلد عدد ما تقتله الحرارة اللاهبة وعلى سبيل التوضيح، فإن الضرر الذي تسببه عضة الصقيع شديد الشبه بما يحدثه الحرق؛ لذلك فإن وضع الثلج على الجلد الذي أتلفته النار، يؤدي إلى مضاعفة الضرر. 

* برّد الجلد على الفور بالماء البارد، فحتى لو كان بعض الجلد قد زال حرقاً، فإن صب سائل بارد على مكان الحرق يحد من الضرر في الأنسجة المحيطة. 

إذا لم يكن بوسعك وضع المنطقة المحروقة تحت حنفية الماء، فضع فوقها كمّادة باردة من قماش نظيف أو منديل ورقي. 

وكلما أسرعت في الاستجابة، قلت حدة الحرق لأن الحرارة يمتنع امتدادها بسبب التبريد قبل أن تحدث مزيداً من الأذى، إن السرعة في هذه الحالة أهم من اعتبارات النظافة. 

* اترك للطبيب أمر معالجة الحروق الشديدة. 

* حرق الدرجة الأولى (الذي يؤدي إلى احمرار للجلد شبيه بحروق الشمس) لا يحتاج إلى عناية طبية خاصة ما لم يلتهب، بوسعك تحاشي التهاب هذا الحرق بدهنه بمرهم مضاد حيوي. 

وحرق الدرجة الثانية (الذي يسبب فقاعات على الجلد) ليس أيضاً في حاجة إلى تدبير متقدم إذا كان صغيراً لا تتجاوز مساحته بضعة سنتيمترات مربعة أو نحو ذلك ولكن إذا كان الحرق أكبر من ذلك، أو إذا ظهرت فقاعات عديدة فوق حرق صغير فراجع الطبيب. 

أما حروق الدرجة الثالثة، فإنها ولا ريب في حاجة إلى عناية الطبيب. 

فالجلد في هذه الحالة يبدو أبيض أو أسود. 

ويتلاشى الإحساس العصبي، لأن الأعصاب والجلد تكون قد ماتت، ولا تحاول نزع الملابس أو أي مادة ملتصقة بحروق الدرجة الثالثة. 

إذ إنه ليس هنالك خوف من حدوث التهاب سريع لأن حرارة النار تكون قد عقمت الحرق. 

لذلك إذا قمت بمحاولة فظة من هذا القبيل فإنك تضاعف الضرر القائم. 

اترك الأمر لعناية الأطباء.


----------



## مهندس / محمد صالح (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام موني (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يا أخي على النصائح الغالية
جعل الله لك هذا في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## rotana 669 (9 يناير 2013)

*انا كنت اعانى من حرق فى منطقة البطن وروحت لدكاترة كتير و محدش عرف يعالج اثار الحرق لحد لما حولونى على دكتور ابراهيم كامل استشارى جراحات التجميل و الليزر ومدرس جراحات التجميل بطب عين شمس و مدير وحدة علاج الحروق فى مستشفى الدمراش هودكتور هايل و انا بدعيلو لان هو الوحيد اللى عرف علاجى ايه و خلصنى من الكابوس اللى كان عندى بسبب شكل الحرق وانا هعرضلكم عنوانه وارقام تلفوناته** :**مصر الجديدة :16 (أ) عمارات العبور طريق صلاح سالم امام بانوراما حرب اكتوبر**المهندسين : 21 ش مكة متفرع من محى الدين ابوالعز –امام بوابة 5 نادى الصيد- الدقى**تليفونات**: 24019198 -24019197 (202+) **
7614232 3 - 37614236 (202+) 
01001452066- 01226465155 (2+)
*


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## doda.daddy (31 مارس 2013)

ازيكو يا بنات عاملين ايه انا مدام مصرية وعيشة فى الرياض جوزى بيشتغل محاسب انا بحب النت جدا وحابة اعمل صدقات على النت لانه فعلن بيسلى الواحد وبعرف افضفض فيه انا ابنى معاذ كان عنده حرق فى ايده بسبب مياه سخنة ادلقت عليه وبعدين اتعالج هنا فى مستشفى السعودية لكن كانت اثار الحروق باينة فى ايده ويوم ما نزلت مصر فى الاجازة رحت لدكتور ابراهيم كامل وانا شفته كتير فى التليفزيون وهو نصحنى بعمل عملية تجميل بسيطة وجلسات ليزر على الحروق . والله الحمدلله فى خلال شهر الحرق اتحسن حوالى 80 % وانا كنت خايفة لان الولد فى المدرسة الولاد بتعايره بس انا الحمدلله بقيت مطمنة . ياريت يابنات تبعتولى ونتواصل على النت واللى عايزة رقم تلفون الدكتور ابراهيم كامل وعناونه وده على فكرة ده احسن واشهر دكتور تجميل فى مصر 

مصر الجديدة :16 (أ) عمارات العبور طريق صلاح سالم امام بانوراما حرب اكتوبر
المهندسين : 21 ش مكة متفرع من محى الدين ابوالعز –امام بوابة 5 نادى الصيد- الدقى
تليفونات: 24019198 -24019197 (202+) 
7614232 3 - 37614236 (202+) 
01001452066- 01226465155 (2+)


----------

